# Help, msmtp can't send e-mail.



## fender0107401 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is my .msmtprc:

```
account default
host smtp.gmail.com
port 465
from fender0107401+2+gmail.com
tls on
tls_starttls on
tls_trust_file /home/fender/mail/.certs/gmail.pem
auth on
user fender0107401
password my_password
logfile /home/fender/mail/.msmtp.log
```
This is my msmtp's content:

```
Mar 15 10:21:03 host=smtp.gmail.com tls=on auth=on user=fender0107401 from=fender0107401+2+gmail.com recipients=fender0107401+2+yahoo.com.cn errormsg='the server sent an empty reply' exitcode=EX_PROTOCOL
```

Why I can't send e-mail out?

Reference:http://www.andrews-corner.org/mutt.html#sending


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 15, 2009)

*haha*

Follow this, I reconfig everything again, now I can send e-mail out.

Mutt is batter than evolution, is is every small and configurable.

Most important is that I can use vim edit mail. :e


----------



## randux (Mar 15, 2009)

No argument. Evolution is my third most hated email behind Outhouse and Thunderbrick 

msmtp works great with Mutt!


----------



## gofer_touch (Mar 30, 2020)

Would you mind sharing what you did to get rid of the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

I suspect security/ca_root_nss was missing, so Gmail's certificate could never be validated and thus the TLS connection fails.

(Note that this is a 11 year old thread)


----------



## gofer_touch (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

